# DIY dosing pumps set



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

This are my DIY Fertilizer dosing pumps for my 500 lt aquarium.
This is the dosing pumps unit (outlet pipes are not connected). 







.
Pumps are made by Seko Seko Bono Exacta SpA Web Site but any brand with a low pumping rate will do.
These are fixed dosing rate pumps, rated at 4.7 lt/hr.
Above the pumps are wall top mounted electric outlets where the timers are pluged.

There are 4 DIY glass containers 2.5 lt each, size is made so each cm of height corresponds to 100 ml of liquid.







.

Detail of the screwed top of the containers with a small breathing hole next to the pipe.









Plywood frame enclosure. All pieces were glued screwed together and painted 2 coats of varnish.









Fast release Connectors (from air pressure equipment shop) on the output pipes were added at a later stage on the top of the enclosure to give me the ability to remove the pumps for maintenance.









It is imperative that single end valves are connected at the end of the dosing pumps output pipes so no backpressure will be applied to them. These were included with the pumps.









The pumps were intended initially to be used for macro, micro dosing but after 2 years flawless use of the pumps I find that micros are very difficult to keep in solution and always turn foul on me. So the pumps are used these days just for macro dosing. Macros are diluted in 2 lt RO H2O each and are dosed in specific amounts daily; this gives me an absolute control on the dosing of each fertilizer. Timers are cheap digital timers and all have performed with no problem. The pumps dose through the timers in increments of minimum 1 min, this sends around 6.5 ml of liquid into the tank.
Please feel free to ask me any questions concerning the construction of this project.
Freemann


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice setup!

I agree with you about the micros... I had the same issues until I found and started using TMG. I've never had TMG foul on me or have a sediment of any type.


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

How much did it cost you to build this setup?


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Laith


> I agree with you about the micros... I had the same issues until I found and started using TMG. I've never had TMG foul on me or have a sediment of any type.


Thanks 
Very interesting info on TMG. I prefer to use homemade juices if I can, brand aquarium ferts here are at least twice sometimes even more the price of the same products in USA.

adamt
Around 450$


----------



## mulligan (Dec 30, 2006)

freeman, thats a nice, clean looking setup. Good job!


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

You have a real nice set up going there. Really good layout.

MAHA


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank you both


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

Do you have a picture with the output lines attached?


----------

